# Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian (BCS): Tako ti je mala moja kad ljubi ... (SVK)



## WannaBeMe

Hello, Please help me translate the name of an exYugoslavian popular song to Slovakian:

"Tako ti je mala moja kad ljubi Bosanac."

and I need also :

"Tako ti je mali moj kad ljubi Slovakinja." 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Azori

Could you translate it to English first?


----------



## WannaBeMe

lior neith said:


> Could you translate it to English first?


Sorry! It´s too difficult. There are 100 possibilities and then the final sentence would be not the original. But I coul do it better on German:
"So ist es, meine Kleine, wenn Bosnier küsst / liebt."
"So ist es, mein Kleiner, wenn Slowakin küsst / liebt."

Or Czech:
"A takhle to je moja mala (it is ment like zlatička or sth. like that) když miluje Bosanec."
"A takhle to je muj maly když miluje Slovenka."


----------



## sokol

WannaBeMe said:


> "Tako ti je mala moja kad ljubi Bosanac."


To help out with an English translation - in English this is something like:
"That's how it is like (how you feel like), my boy (my girl), if a Bosnian (a Slovak woman) is kissing (you)."

*) "Little one" in literal translation - but this in English means kid rather than an adolescent (which is, I guess, the meaning here).


I hope you can work out a Slovak translation from there.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

sokol said:


> To help out with an English translation - in English this is something like:
> "That's how it is like (how you feel like), my boy (my girl), if a Bosnian (a Slovak woman) is kissing (you)."


 
Because the original BCS sentence uses "kad", I would say "*when* a Bosnian is kissing you." My BCS skills are limited, however, so there may be some meaning I'm not aware of.


----------



## Azori

Not sure which verb should be used here (to kiss or to love)...

Tak/Takto to je moja malá ked' bozkáva (kisses) /miluje/ľúbi (loves) Bosniak.
Tak/Takto to je môj malý ked' bozkáva (kisses) /miluje/ľúbi (loves) Slovenka.


----------



## Mišo

Et non rather:
Tak(é) je ti to, malá moja, keď ľúbi Bosniak.
Tak(é) je ti to, malý môj, keď ľúbi Slovenka.


----------



## WannaBeMe

Mišo said:


> Et non rather:
> Tak(é) je ti to, malá moja, keď ľúbi Bosniak.
> Tak(é) je ti to, malý môj, keď ľúbi Slovenka.



Dakujem to all of you and I woud have just one more question:

Does the Slovak language makes any difference between words a Bosniak ( only Bosnian Moslems) and a Bosnian (The whole nation, thus Serbs, Croats and Moslems) ? 
I am asking just because I am curious


----------



## Azori

WannaBeMe said:


> Does the Slovak language makes any difference between words a Bosniak ( only Bosnian Moslems) and a Bosnian (The whole nation, thus Serbs, Croats and Moslems) ?


In Slovak there's only one word for a Bosniak/Bosnian -Bosniak(sg)/Bosniaci(pl). Serb/s -Srb/Srbi. Croat/s -Chorvát/Chorváti.


----------

